# Decreased twin fetal movement at 35 weeks



## TTC DH FIFO

Hi there,
So at my last scan almost two weeks ago, both boys were head down. I have always found it difficult to tell what movement is what twin but the last couple of days I've been going mad! 
Twin one is on my left and has always moved more. I still have hands and feet sticking out of my belly and his movement seems fine. Twin two however.. At my last scan the lady commented that twin 2 was more 'squished' than twin one.. And he has never been a hugely active baby... But for yesterday and this morning I haven't felt him move much at all.. And the movement I do feel is more like his head or bum pushing up.. No limb movement ie kicks. At the last scan she said his feet were actually underneath my ribs! 

So my question is. Does fetal movement decrease in these last few weeks? Do you think his lack of movement could just be space related? Or even that both of the boys limbs are kicking in the same location?

I have a growth scan on Monday so I don't really want to go to the hospital today, but i will if you guys think I should... My gut feeling is saying everything is ok tho.. I just can't stop worrying! (I have anxiety problems) and now it's so close and I feel so lucky to be having twins I feel like something must be gonna go wrong!

Thanks guys xoxo


----------



## beckyboo1980

Only 20 weeks so don't know for sure but I'm sure one of the books i read said to expect decreased movements as space gets more restricted. Reassuring for me to hear that one of your twins has always been quieter than the other as I have the same - twin 2 has always been MUCH quieter than twin 2. Makes me wonder if there is a placenta in the way stopping me feel movements where i am expecting to feel them. Good luck.
Beckyboo
XXX


----------



## _Vicky_

IMO you should go get checked today - yes movement is drastically resticted now but even so any reduced movement should be checked. 

I couldnt feel Fynn move one morning when I woke at 35 weeks - I gave myself till 9am did all the usual cold drink sugar and lay down but nope. Soooo oh came home and we went to the hospital. All was fine he had just engaged so moved - he is Twin 1 though. 

I am sure all is well and am a great believer in gut instinct but my advice would be go get checked and put your mind at rest xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## TTC DH FIFO

I decided to try a cup of honey and lemon tea and if that didnt do the trick I was gonna go in (midwife suggested that).. So as soon as I finished my tea he has been going nuts again.. Think he might have the hiccups too lol I will definitely be keeping a close eye on twin b's movement from now on.. Hopefully Now he has moved into a better position and has More room I wont have to worry again! Like I say tho I have always worried about him tho coz he's always been quieter.. I'll feel better after my scan on Monday.. But probably only for a day or two before I start to worry again lol

Xoxo


----------



## _Vicky_

thats excellent news!!!! I too always had a huge difference in movement - Fynn never stopped wiggling and Sam was a lot stiller. I thought it was down to position too but I think its just their characters - from the day they were born Fynn never stops moving and Sam a lot lot lot stiller xxx


----------



## TTC DH FIFO

He he he your boys are just gorgeous! Every time i see your signiture pic I go all gooey :) I actually showed DH the pic today too and he had a great big smile on his face!

It's gonna be interesting to see if my boys personalities are the same when they come out as they have been in my belly lol. Like i say, ever since the first movements twin b has been more placid and twin a is like he's an acrobat lol.

Just over 2 weeks and I'll have them in my arms and can stop worrying about their movements... Although I'm sure that then I'll be worrying about plenty of other things lol


----------



## ems1

My boys were the same when i was pregnant, twin 1 Ethan was always very calm and i used to have to try to jiggle him to make him move to reassure myself that he was ok. Twin 2 Dylan was never still....he was breech, transverse, head down, breech, etc etc. He is still never still now, hence is quite a few pounds lighter than his brother. Ethan still prefers to conserve his energy for eating which is the only thing he seems mega enthusiatic about........


----------

